# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Poem The Dragon of Death

## munmunstar

need help for lesson plan. what is the message of the poem The Dragon of Death? how can we relate this poem to real life?

----------


## YesNo

Are you referring to a poem by Jack Prelutsky? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRkpF1EvPrY

----------


## ajsahi

i did not read this story but now i will learn

----------

